# A snowboarder jumped OVER me! Little s%#@!



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I had stopped at the side, NOT close to any side hits or anything (well at least that I noticed), ok maybe a TINY little snowbank behind me. I was sitting there beside the trees. Next thing I know a snowboarder pops out of no where and flys OVER my head:excl: I scream out "WHAT THE FUCK?!" It all happened so fast!:surprise:

end of story


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

steeeeeezzzzz....but no really, I would probably have had a mild heart attack and lit up a smoke right there and then.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you were sitting in a spot where you were blind to uphill traffic, that's on you. Gotta be smarter than that.

With that said, no harm no foul. I've jumped over people without realizing they were there and none of them flipped out on me like that. Most of them were like, "Holy shit, that was awesome!"


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ya,..! Definitely a :WTF: moment! :lol:

_But_... better he should jump "over" you than "on" you!! :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TBH, I've taken to parking my ass right in the middle of the run where A) I'm completely visible, and B) there's nothing interesting near me, like a little ramp or whatever. At Whistler, I always park behind the signs, which is even better.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jumping people is fucking awesome haha 
I love to do that.

One of my favorite things to do.
When I see someone sitting down or even better lying down.
I go straight for em.

About 20 feet before I get to them I scream
"Don't move I'm gonna jump over you"

Haha the looks on all those people's faces, haha oh my gawd, it's fucking awesome.

I go super close to them, then veer off to the side.

Usually they are stunned, they don't know what to do.
They just sit there like a deer caught in the headlights.

The odd time they scramble and try to get out of the way, but it's impossible, I'm coming right at them.

When they try and move, I scream "oh my gawd I would have killed you"

Only one time I had a dude just erupt into laughter.
Which caused me to start laughing as well.

But yeah, if some jumped over you?
110% your fault.
You were in the wrong spot.

Doesn't matter what you think, you are wrong.

Not trying to be a dink, that's just how it is.

Think about where you are stopping before you stop.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

goood story imo


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

*Don't move, I'm gonna jump you*

Seriously try and remember that.
It only takes one time screaming that to get hooked.

It's so fucking awesome.


TT


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

You are a girl so a guy decided to impress you with a stunt, jumping over you in style, hoping that you would fall madly in love by that guy because of his awesomeness.
It's just a hormone thing, don't think about it. 
Next time, stop behind the tree and the next guy that tries to show you how awesome he is, maybe you will have also a bit of fun seeing him crashing


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

timmytard said:


> But yeah, if some jumped over you?
> 110% your fault.
> You were in the wrong spot.
> 
> Doesn't matter what you think, you are wrong.


There's this thing called being responsible for your own actions, it's something most of us learn in kindergarden. If you decided to do a stupid antic it's on you, not because someone is in the wrong spot. Period, end of story. 
_______________

A few years ago a teenage idiot decided to jump over me like that. I wasn't sitting though but moving, slowly approaching the lift by the side of the trail and the kid came out of the trees above the trail and above me. Only he miscalculated and instead of going over my head he hit me square between the shoulder blades full force sending me flying, which is easy to do since I'm pretty small and light. 

As a way of explanation he said it was a fun thing to do and a joke, apparently he's done it before. The aftermath? His snowboard cut through 2 layers of my clothing including my Goretex shell and a primaloft jacket. I also had a whopper of a bruise across my upper back for the next 6 weeks and had trouble moving one of my arms. The injury took a while to heal and I lost over $1000 worth of clothing. The kid lost his pass. 

The thing that irked me the most was that the moron wasn't even all that remorseful, not realizing or caring for a second that if he hit me 5" higher he could have easily broken my neck. So I have very little tolerance for idiotic behavior like this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> *Don't move, I'm gonna jump you*
> 
> Seriously try and remember that.
> It only takes one time screaming that to get hooked.
> ...


Whoaw. Seriously? I'm not arguing when s.o. sits behind a roller and one can't see them. That's obviously a bad idea. But if you're able to scream the above in advance you were able to see the sitting person i.e. you jump 'em on purpose and obviously take the risk to break their necks light hearted.

I lack the strength to stuff ur board down ur throat - cos that's what I actually would want to do if you'd do this to me - but I sure would manage to have your seasons pass picked.


----------



## Black_dragon (Mar 19, 2014)

neni said:


> Whoaw. Seriously? I'm not arguing when s.o. sits behind a roller and one can't see them. That's obviously a bad idea. But if you're able to scream the above in advance you were able to see the sitting person i.e. you jump 'em on purpose and obviously take the risk to break their necks light hearted.
> 
> I lack the strength to stuff ur board down ur throat - cos that's what I actually would want to do if you'd do this to me - but I sure would manage to have your seasons pass picked.


im in the same way as neni ! 
neni if you need help to stuff a board im here ! (or if the board is really good just pick it and keep it !)

but you can jump over me but we have to be okay with that both (i used to do for my brother for picture when is jumping but i set me on the side of the jump !)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> *Don't move, I'm gonna jump you*
> 
> Seriously try and remember that.
> It only takes one time screaming that to get hooked.
> ...





timmytard said:


> Jumping people is fucking awesome haha
> I love to do that.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do.
> ...


TT not _actually_ jumping over them... he's saying that he's making them think he's going to. For giggles and shits.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Deacon said:


> TT not _actually_ jumping over them... he's saying that he's making them think he's going to. For giggles and shits.


Deacon wins the prize for reading comprehension.


TT


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've definitely done this, but due to having absolutely no choice. 

Was trying to pass a group of young kids with an instructor while they took up almost the entire run, all in a line. Was a little gap on the far right with trees right, and little kid left. Right as I got to the gap, little duder flew across the run and fell in my gap. At that point instincts took over and honestly don't remember making any conscious decision to jump, but I did and luckily cleared the little guy completely. Shoutout to that instructor who took up and entire run with his kids, literally in a line, in a "non slow-zone" too. Oh well, classic case of, no harm no foul!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> There's this thing called being responsible for your own actions, it's something most of us learn in kindergarden. If you decided to do a stupid antic it's on you, not because someone is in the wrong spot. Period, end of story.
> _______________


I have jumped over people.
There's this thing called, that person was so fucking lucky I was able to jump them.

Cause most people couldn't.

If you're sitting down somewhere, and you don't see someone coming that is inevitably, gonna have no choice but jump you.

Here are my options.

Plow right into you, going the speed of light.
Now this is gonna fuck you up far worse than me not being able to jump you.
Because, if I can't jump you?
You are gonna receive, the absolute most painful shoulder.
Because I'm preparing for it, I don't want to get fucked up.
Natural reaction, I'm gonna brace for impact.
Good for me.
You are gonna be fucked, broken limbs I'm sure.


Or jump your dumb ass.
You better pray, that it's me who tries to jump you.
Cause I might be able to.
95% of the people riding wouldn't have a chance.

Oh and you are absolutely wrong.
It's 110billion percent YOUR fault if I do a jump.

And your dumb ass is underneath of it.

Here's how it works.

Landings are blind.
You can't see if there's a fucking retard sitting there.

Here's a tip.
Don't open a lounge chair and kick up your feet in the landing zone.

Just a tip.
End of story


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Just _the_ tip.
> End of story
> 
> 
> TT


Story of your life, amirite??


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I have jumped over people.
> There's this thing called, that person was so fucking lucky I was able to jump them.
> 
> Cause most people couldn't.
> ...


I would have taken this with any degree of seriousness if you didn't actually say that:



timmytard said:


> Jumping people is fucking awesome haha
> I love to do that.
> 
> One of my favorite things to do.
> ...


There's nothing wrong with my comprehension either. Just because you like to scare people for shits and giggles but don't go through with your juvenile prank at the last second doesn't make you smarter or any less dangerous. One misstep and you can seriously hurt someone. That was the point of my story which you, in your usual fashion, completely missed.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

timmytard said:


> I have jumped over people.
> 
> Plow right into you, going the speed of light.
> Now this is gonna fuck you up far worse than me not being able to jump you.
> ...


I understand your point. But see this in a different perspective:
I'm not sure about the rules in the mountain in USA but in Europe if you are coming from behind, you have to be careful of what is happening in front of you. Yes, accidents may occur, people make mistakes, specially people that decide to stop in the middle of the slope. Still if you see a lot of obstacles in front of you, it's your choice to bomb or not to bomb down the slope. If the resort or the slope has a lot of people and you decide to go fast, then it's on you if you crash into someone. You already knew the conditions before you started going down fast so it's going to be your fault. That being the case mixed with someone that if you hurt him, wants a bit of payback, then you might be in some trouble, no? I already saw a bit of fist fighting around here because of that and it's not pretty since around here you have a mix of people, tourists and locals that come from all around the world. In that specific case, the russian guy that got hit was a big dude and the snowboarder that had an attitude like yours had his face renewed. Again, it was really not pretty.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Jonny C said:


> I understand your point. But see this in a different perspective:
> I'm not sure about the rules in the mountain in USA but in Europe if you are coming from behind, you have to be careful of what is happening in front of you. Yes, accidents may occur, people make mistakes, specially people that decide to stop in the middle of the slope. Still if you see a lot of obstacles in front of you, it's your choice to bomb or not to bomb down the slope. If the resort or the slope has a lot of people and you decide to go fast, then it's on you if you crash into someone. You already knew the conditions before you started going down fast so it's going to be your fault. That being the case mixed with someone that if you hurt him, wants a bit of payback, then you might be in some trouble, no? I already saw a bit of fist fighting around here because of that and it's not pretty since around here you have a mix of people, tourists and locals that come from all around the world. In that specific case, the russian guy that got hit was a big dude and the snowboarder that had an attitude like yours had his face renewed. Again, it was really not pretty.


I'm from Canada, we don't play with guns.
We fight with our fists.
Canadians are pretty good at it.>

It's fucking hilarious, period.
End of story.

Someone did it to me a long time ago, it was so fucking funny.
I now do it to people.

I also say it when people fall down in front of me when they get off the lift.

Or actually I guess I say it to the lifties, as they're wondering whether or not to press the stop button.

Now if you were a liftie and people wiped out and are in a big pile.

Then some dude turns to you and says
"Don't worry I'll jump em"
What are the chances you are gonna believe me?
That I'm gonna jump 4 people in a big pile in front of me, going slower than walking speed?

It's funny you dorks.
Snowboarding is supposed to be fun.


TT


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> It's funny you dorks.
> TT


 :huh:

Do you really ride?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Jonny C said:


> I understand your point. But see this in a different perspective:
> I'm not sure about the rules in the mountain in USA but in Europe if you are coming from behind, you have to be careful of what is happening in front of you. Yes, accidents may occur, people make mistakes, specially people that decide to stop in the middle of the slope. Still if you see a lot of obstacles in front of you, it's your choice to bomb or not to bomb down the slope. If the resort or the slope has a lot of people and you decide to go fast, then it's on you if you crash into someone. You already knew the conditions before you started going down fast so it's going to be your fault. That being the case mixed with someone that if you hurt him, wants a bit of payback, then you might be in some trouble, no? I already saw a bit of fist fighting around here because of that and it's not pretty since around here you have a mix of people, tourists and locals that come from all around the world. In that specific case, the russian guy that got hit was a big dude and the snowboarder that had an attitude like yours had his face renewed. Again, it was really not pretty.


Too many entitled people on the mountain play the "downhill traffic has the right of way" card. All parties involved have to use some commonsense. If you routinely stop in an area that's blind to uphill traffic, eventually someone's gonna nail you.

At my local mountain, there's a blind curve with a dropoff just off one of the primary lift that for some reason attracts people to just pile up and sit around there. Dangerous as hell. I always say something to them when I see it. Just a polite, "People coming down the mountain can't see you there." The vast majority of the time, they're polite back. They're usually beginners and don't realize that what they're doing puts themselves in potential danger. Occasionally someone will be a smartass and I just shrug my shoulders and keep going. Ultimately, right of way doesn't mean shit if you put yourself in a bad spot and get nailed. Yeah, the other person may technically be at fault, but that's not going to make you any less ran over and potentially injured. Try to be smart and not put yourself in that bad spot to begin with.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

https://youtu.be/SvzTfdceOiQ


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seen a few folks get jumped...last one was Mr. Neni jumping over Neni's legs and right in her face...thought to myself...gawd they have a great relationship or he's going to get his ass chewed. Also narrow misses in that a noob falls right in the middle of a narrow cat and gets ollied over. As for sitting in the wrong place...I just yell while blasting past "bad place", "move" "you're going to get hit"...figure if they need more of a talk'n to...well it won't do much cause they are the Tarded.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> :huh:
> 
> Do you really ride?


Yes.
Yes I do.

This was yesterday.

On a real mtn, in a permanently closed area.

That is my personal playground.


TT

On a side note.
I tried to get my buddy to go underneath the jump so I could jump him


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> On a side note.
> I tried to get my buddy to go underneath the jump so I could jump him


That's more of a flyover


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

If you were standing in a place where a kid could jump over you, you were standing in the wrong place. Luckily, you didn't get hurt. That experience should teach you the importance of surveying the area you are in before you stop. Take the lesson and move on.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> That's more of a flyover


True, I'm more riding off, than jumping.

Even less chance to hit em.
Cause I don't even need to jump to clear him.

Good times, good times.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Seen a few folks get jumped...last one was Mr. Neni jumping over Neni's legs and right in her face...thought to myself...gawd they have a great relationship or he's going to get his ass chewed.



Hahaha, OMG, you've actually seen this? 'Twas the first time! Lol, I think, your Rhodiola made him bit jaunty. I actually was surprised by myself that I didn't get mad but thought "well done" instead. It was such a nice day, I obviously was in a splendid mood.

I was sitting well visible at the elevated border of the groomer waiting for you guys, looking uphill. Saw him approaching and he saw that I saw him. From the direction, speed and body position I knew what he's about to do so I leaned a tad back so my face has a healthy distance to the edge about to fly by, so he knew that it's ok. 

For a splitsecond I thought that it would be interesting to see what happens if I rip my board up the moment he ollies... but I was in a good mood .


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually @neni SO jumped over me too when I ate it in super bad visibility off a wind lip or cut bank... did not really see what it was. Good for my head and good skill from him for missing me though!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Hahaha, OMG, you've actually seen this? 'Twas the first time! Lol, I think, your Rhodiola made him bit jaunty. I actually was surprised by myself that I didn't get mad but thought "well done" instead. It was such a nice day, I obviously was in a splendid mood.
> 
> I was sitting well visible at the elevated border of the groomer waiting for you guys, looking uphill. Saw him approaching and he saw that I saw him. From the direction, speed and body position I knew what he's about to do so I leaned a tad back so my face has a healthy distance to the edge about to fly by, so he knew that it's ok.
> 
> For a splitsecond I thought that it would be interesting to see what happens if I rip my board up the moment he ollies... but I was in a good mood .


Don't you have to cram his board up his ass now?

Could swore that's what you said only last night?

TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Don't you have to cram his board up his ass now?
> 
> Could swore that's what you said only last night?
> 
> TT


Ha, different rulez! Hubby is allowed many things you ain't


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Actually @neni SO jumped over me too when I ate it in super bad visibility off a wind lip or cut bank... did not really see what it was. Good for my head and good skill from him for missing me though!


Oh yeah, that was a close call that I didn't miss you. I was close behind you and so surprised when you suddenly vanished! First thought was that a vent or tree well ate you. I just had the time to think ooops, quick speed and direction check till I was hitting that cut bank a second later not knowing what happens and managed to land outstretched next to you. Dunno how he and Argo Junior managed to clear that non vizible drop. I haven't seen it until in the air.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Ha, different rulez! Hubby is allowed many things you ain't


Not the case with me. I figured no one in my family is dedicated enough to be pushing my wheelchair for the rest of my life if they break my neck so stuff like that won't fly, family or not. My kid tried that trick once with me. Learned how quickly mama can cloud up and rain on her.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Too many entitled people on the mountain play the "downhill traffic has the right of way" card. All parties involved have to use some commonsense. If you routinely stop in an area that's blind to uphill traffic, eventually someone's gonna nail you.


And I totally agree with you. I didn't mention however blindspots which is a 50-50 responsibility. The same almost applies to the rules of the road...it's that simple. The road is not only yours and you must avoid at all costs hurting other people even if you are doing everything by the book.

Still what the thread starter complained was different. It was by choice that the guy did the jump. There are a lot of factors that can go wrong. She could have decided to stand up when the guy was doing the jump. Then what?

There is the controlled stunt, and that's fine and then there is the typical smartass move. Smartass moves puts people in danger and if they get a little payback so that they rethink their actions next time, then so be it. There is nothing wrong to smack someone around so that they rethink better their actions.

I've also interfered with a skier that started to mess around with some snowboard kids. They were doing some tricks in the side of the slope, coming in and out. The normal stuff. They were just having fun, no danger involved. A British skier didnt like it and stopped one of them. Being french, the snowboarders they started to react but they were only kids. Since I'm older and a bit bigger, I came back and try to cool things down. Apparently the guy simply didnt like snowboarders. Everyone parted ways, nobody got hurt and probably that guy will continue to be an asshole until maybe some day he's an asshole with the wrong guy.

Common sense is what is asked for in these situations. Do not put people's in harms way by choice, that's all.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> I had stopped at the side, NOT close to any side hits or anything (well at least that I noticed), *ok maybe a TINY little snowbank behind me*. I was sitting there beside the trees. *Next thing I know a snowboarder pops out of no where and flys OVER my head*:excl: I scream out "WHAT THE FUCK?!" It all happened so fast!:surprise:
> 
> end of story





Jonny C said:


> And I totally agree with you. I didn't mention however blindspots which is a 50-50 responsibility. The same almost applies to the rules of the road...it's that simple. The road is not only yours and you must avoid at all costs hurting other people even if you are doing everything by the book.
> 
> Still what the thread starter complained was different. It was by choice that the guy did the jump. There are a lot of factors that can go wrong. She could have decided to stand up when the guy was doing the jump. Then what?
> 
> ...


Pops out of nowhere. If she didn't see him, it's reasonable to expect that he didn't see her. It doesn't take much of a bank or rollover to hide you from uphill traffic when you're sitting down and only 3' tall. Maybe the kid was just being a dick. It's entirely possible. All I'm saying is that I've seen a lot of these types of situations where someone got all pissy about something that was in large part their own fault, whether it was knowingly their fault or not. Sounds to me like there's a good chance she was sitting under a side hit and didn't even realize. Kid was ripping through the trees, popped out to hit the little side hit and probably didn't see her until it was too late to do anything about it. Gotta be aware.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

U r wrong. I am not an idiot.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

This thread has gotten a lot more comments than necessary.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

phillyphan said:


> This thread has gotten a lot more comments than necessary.


Wat da hell else we got ta do now that the snow's gone? :dunno:


>


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

chomps1211 said:


> Wat da hell else we got ta do now that the snow's gone? :dunno:
> 
> 
> >


That is true. I have one more weekend trip in Alaska this weekend. Then I'll be back to golfing, biking, fishing and reading the snowboarding forum in the Midwest.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hitler.

:moon:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bought 2 lbs of fudge...............mmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Hitler.
> 
> :moon:












...back atcha!! :moon: 

>


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a pm this morning.

This is the message that was sent:
***************
Hey bro, read your posts about jumping over people and saw the pics of the treed area out of bounds. Cool. Your posts are hilarious and keep snowboarding fun. I hope your season ain't over yet. Stay true to the game brother :grin: It's great to read posts from people like you that keep the fun in snowboarding. :smile:
***************

That makes me smile.>


TT


Fucking Nazi's


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> U r wrong. I am not an idiot.


One post to rule them all...

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Pops out of nowhere. If she didn't see him, it's reasonable to expect that he didn't see her. It doesn't take much of a bank or rollover to hide you from uphill traffic when you're sitting down and only 3' tall. Maybe the kid was just being a dick. It's entirely possible. All I'm saying is that I've seen a lot of these types of situations where someone got all pissy about something that was in large part their own fault, whether it was knowingly their fault or not. Sounds to me like there's a good chance she was sitting under a side hit and didn't even realize. Kid was ripping through the trees, popped out to hit the little side hit and probably didn't see her until it was too late to do anything about it. Gotta be aware.


Again, totally agree with you and we all do the same, nothing wrong with it. Still, I'm trying to draw a line between having fun and being a smartass which I really don't understand why you are fighting it so hard. You are always presenting facts and arguments to justify that there is nothing wrong on the situation itself and that it's all good to do whatever you want even if that puts other people in danger.
I really defend that you can have fun safely not putting other people in danger. It's just a matter of common sense. 
Even in the example of blindspots: you never know if a small kid is there that is still learning how to ski. If you are coming from above you can be a bit more careful in the same way that a person that puts herself in the blindspot can also be a bit careful not to be there or to signal somehow that he's there. But accidents do happen and not everyone is careful and you need to be careful for them.
If I hurt anyone badly and I realized that I could prevent it somehow, I would never forgive myself. 
And then again, you have to be careful about paybacks because they can happen, no matter how badass you think you are.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Kid was ripping through the trees, popped out to hit the little side hit and probably didn't see her until it was too late to do anything about it.


If you're randomly popping out of trees while not assessing what is around you that is a you issue.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jonny C said:


> You are always presenting facts and arguments to justify that there is nothing wrong on the situation itself


Said the guy that just the forum last month...

>


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sometimes I feel I'm the only one that lives largely in the 'no harm, no foul world'. None of us know the whole story, even Snowangel as she doesn't have eyes in the back of her head.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

f00bar said:


> as she doesn't have eyes in the back of her head.


We don't know that :grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> We don't know that :grin:


Haha, well at least she doesn't have boob's on her back haha

Those chic's are gross haha.
Haha my gawd, I'm still laughing at that.


TT


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

BoardWalk said:


> We don't know that :grin:


I met a forum member last night...it was fun


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowangel99 said:


> I met a forum member last night...it was fun


Ah, the good ole swingers forum.>

Only one?:surprise:

Boring:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> If you're randomly popping out of trees while not assessing what is around you that is a you issue.


No disagreement with that, but you still need to be aware of these types of things with where you stop on the mountain. Like I said earlier, right of way won't make you any less ran over.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Deacon said:


> Said the guy that just the forum last month...
> 
> >


Said the guy that skipped a few english classes when he was young >


----------

